# Working on the railroad



## petergibbons (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone currently working or have worked in engineering for CSX or Norfolk Southern before? If so, how was it?


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 13, 2007)

I worked with several railroad companies when I worked for a digital scale company as THE engineer.

Union Pacific out of Omaha, NE, was the most helpful and broke through corporate barriers the best to help out an outside engineer. Santa Fe railroad seemed to approve any plans with no feedback or identifying problems.

Norfolk Southern was the most corporate structured of the railroads I dealt with. It would take them 3 or 4 weeks to even get to plans to look at them. They did give me some guidlines when I showed up on their door in Atlanta with a set of plans to go over. They also probably paid the best too.

Get out some Railroad standards and cover E-80 loads to prep for interviews.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll apologize in advance for the gratuitous comedic post that adds no real value to the discussion.

My mother-in-law bought me a for real train driving engineer hat and gave it to me when I passed the PE. I love the goofy looking thing!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2007)

I've been a train enthusiast since I was a kid. Always loved riding the commuter rails or subways when we'd spend a day in the city. And I've been on a number of rustic train rides over the years including this fall foliage ride we've got here that kicks ass.

That being the case, I've always wanted to work on a railroad project.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 13, 2007)

I've never been interested in trains. But for some reason, my 3 year old son is crazy about them. The kid literally went straight from Thomas the Tank Engine videos to real-life train fanatic videos within the space of maybe 6 months, especially after seeing the real thing at a railroad museum in Colorado last summer. So, I've learned a bit about trains in the last year, and I'm starting to think they're pretty cool too. Mostly steam, though.

How's that for a helpful post? Choo choo!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had interactions with CSX Railroad while trying to complete environmental assessments, because a number of the facilities I work brought bulk chemicals in by rail. It always seems to me that when you are running down a plume and it seems to be heading off-property, it likes to head for the nearest railroad spur.  It has always been difficult to obtain access agreements for environmental sampling (soil, groundwater) from these folks.

On a different note, I heard that working for the railroad paid well and provided a nice pension. I have known some people to retire well from working the 'lines'. I can't say that I know that is still true today. I have only heard good about working for railroad companies - only complaint is time away from home.

My contribution - FWIW.

JR


----------



## petergibbons (Feb 14, 2007)

Peep! Peep! Clickety Clack! Blue train Thomas on the track!

I've been reading some Thomas books to my little one and he loves it.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 14, 2007)

never worked with them, but they can be a major pain to deal with, especially CSX. But most everyone probably knows that.

I have a friend who works for NS, he is real happy I think he does structures for them

CSX hires lots and lots of consultnats to help them if that matters. NS does more work in house.


----------



## JohnNevets (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a pair of those blue and white stripped overalls. Now that I passed the PE, maybe next year for Halloween I'll have to pick up one of those hats and go as an "Engineer".

And no, I have nothing useful to contribute about the industry.

John


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 15, 2007)

You would have more fun if you could find a job with Santa Fe Railroad or Union Pacific!!!!!!


----------

